# Wcg problem, steals resources when off



## mrsemi (Jul 28, 2009)

I turned the boinc manager off, played Call of Duty world at war and blue screened a couple of times.  Went into task manager and it was popping between 20% & 100% usage, the projects were still running.  

So the question is, is it supposed to run with the manager off?  Should it cap the computer's cpu resources at 100%?  I did  some reading and realized my virtual memory was a bit low, upped that to 10k but the system memory was only 35% used while it was doing its dance back and forth to 100% 

I'm only running at 3.2 on the i7 rig on the left of my stats.  Thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2009)

If you are getting any BSODs, your computer isn't stable.

The tasks should close by themselves within 30 seconds of BOINC closing.


----------



## Creatre (Jul 28, 2009)

Make sure the manager is actually shut down, or you can pause it using the manager itself. Once it's closed though it shouldn't be running at all.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you are getting any BSODs, your computer isn't stable.
> 
> The tasks should close by themselves within 30 seconds of BOINC closing.



Not necessarily... It took me ages to find out why BOINC caused my system to BSOD but 24hrs of OCCT Linpac didn't.  Turned out that a driver was not functioning correctly for one of the projects... Namely the AIDS Project thingy... stopped them and BSOD's stopped.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 28, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> So the question is, is it supposed to run with the manager off?  Should it cap the computer's cpu resources at 100%?  I did  some reading and realized my virtual memory was a bit low, upped that to 10k but the system memory was only 35% used while it was doing its dance back and forth to 100%



The first time you close the manager after initial install there is a pop up that has an option/check box to stop projects when manager is closed or to resume even though the manager is closed. I do not know how to edit that afterward, but maybe uninstall and reinstall and make sure that option is set correctly- if you havent already. 



Flyordie said:


> Not necessarily... It took me ages to find out why BOINC caused my system to BSOD but 24hrs of OCCT Linpac didn't.  Turned out that a driver was not functioning correctly for one of the projects... Namely the AIDS Project thingy... stopped them and BSOD's stopped.



Can you elaborate on that a little more? I thought my OC was unstable, but it too passed hours of OCCT Linpack and Small Data with no issue, but crashed with occasionally with WCG.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> The first time you close the manager after initial install there is a pop up that has an option/check box to stop projects when manager is closed or to resume even though the manager is closed. I do not know how to edit that afterward, but maybe uninstall and reinstall and make sure that option is set correctly- if you havent already.


It's going to be in here somewhere:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC


Most likely in client_state.xml but I wouldn't know where to begin looking for it.


----------

